# Protector Blown



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a Hitachi 51UWX20b. I had a convergence issue where the blue would not properly focus and the auto convergence would stop in the middle. I replaced the IC's but the TV would turn on but would not deliver a signal. I checked the voltages comming into the to convergence board and found I was not getting 115v from the power board. Looks like this is dues to a "protector" at the end of the power board. My next step is to replace it. Two questions:
1. Where can I get this protector (labeled 3000)
2. What could cause this to blow? I have to admit I found this site post buying the chips (cheap) from the not recommended place....

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would guess that you are talking about a pico fuse. You need to refer to a service manual to verify what the part is, or give the location number to see if someone recognizes it. You may have connected something incorrectly or discharged a capacitor or shorted a connection. Lots of possibilities. You could have a simultaneous failure of another component but this is unlikely.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I figured it was a pico fuse of some type. The part number is: crxt491003. the location is just before the bridge connection the convergence board to the power board. I have found a few for sale online but no info on the rating or anything else. Does this need to be specially ordered or is there a regular pico fuse that will work?

Thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is unlikely that the part number is meaningful to anyone. Post the LOCATION number on the board or the description for that part number. I suspect that it is a 3 A pico fuse that you can get from a number of places. 3000 = 3000mA if it is a pico fuse.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I found another post of yours that says the Hitachi Protectors are basically pico fuses...where 3000 = 3A.

Problem solved with a 3A fuse.


----------

